# Shiftelement?



## Shirya (Sep 28, 2005)

​
*Member Roster*
shirya/vyexcel
pinkmonkey
ichimaru gin

reply here if you would like to join, and show us some of your best images.

Also, challenges will be accepted through here.


----------



## pinkmonkey (Sep 28, 2005)

i thought this was gonna be n00bkill3rz or something :/


-ppl join this sht-


----------



## Vertical (Sep 29, 2005)

I'd like to join

heres some work:


*Spoiler*: __ 










+ Sig







Some render I did:
Link removed

Id have some differnt stuff but, I recently reformatted my HD.

+ two vectors


----------



## Talvius (Sep 29, 2005)

Nice a new team!! I hope you guys get alot of members! ^^


----------



## EndlessRain (Sep 29, 2005)

whoo i thought you guys were called shirtelement thru the logo, anywayy GL to the team. =)


----------



## ~YJ~ (Sep 29, 2005)

Man im sure this team will be pretty leet if shirya is the captain. i would try to join if i werent already on a team. but gl guys im sure many ppl will join.


----------



## Shirya (Sep 29, 2005)

-_-

and yes,our standards are HIGH


----------



## PATMAN (Sep 29, 2005)

you could atleast ask for a team thread and actually read the art squad rules =/
but since people have already joined I guess i'll let it go, this team seems to be pretty good =D



BTW read the rules


----------



## Shirya (Sep 30, 2005)

oh i was assuming those were part of a different forum, as like... yeah. and i read the other one.. and i was.. ok


----------



## shiren (Sep 30, 2005)

only you shirya....well i see you have brought some elits from DA here so you guys can be the big bad/// still good to see all of you.....ha ha shirya....good luck with the team


----------



## pinkmonkey (Oct 1, 2005)

i think we should challenge other art groups :/

to get reputation in here? ;D


----------



## Ichimaru Gin (Oct 1, 2005)

Hey Kendi im on the team at core with you...and hey Shirya long time no see.


Some sigs..














Bigger DA work


here

here

here

here


----------



## Shirya (Oct 1, 2005)

alright, ichimaru you're in.


----------



## Talvius (Oct 1, 2005)

Thats gonna be an unstoppable force...

but can we see some of your works too? IM just curious about how good you are cause maybe my team could challenge you we never know ^^.


----------



## Ichimaru Gin (Oct 1, 2005)

Im in =] 

Thanks


----------



## Shirya (Oct 1, 2005)

@ Talvius:



i'm currently in a battle, that's just a little bit of my skill.


----------



## Crowe (Oct 1, 2005)

After all, Shirya is a _digital genius_ XP


----------



## Talvius (Oct 1, 2005)

Wow shirya ive always wanted to do works like that but i have no idea how to do them nice work and your team is scary...its ....ELITE O_o!...


----------



## Dynomiteguy (Oct 2, 2005)

HOLY **** O_O
Gin and Vertical on the same team !?
Shirya turned out damn good too o_O
All other teams = dead XP


----------



## Ichimaru Gin (Oct 2, 2005)

Dynomiteguy said:
			
		

> HOLY **** O_O
> Gin and Vertical on the same team !?
> Shirya turned out damn good too o_O
> All other teams = dead XP




Vertical is not on this team.


----------



## shiren (Oct 2, 2005)

I might have to get my team to go agenst you guys.....


----------



## shinubi (Oct 2, 2005)

wow this is a killer team ... -.- ....


----------



## Talvius (Oct 2, 2005)

Shirya i got a question and feel free to not answer it...

can you tell me how did you do that actual piece? Is it with brushes or filters or pen tool...


----------



## Shirya (Oct 2, 2005)

uh pen tool, ..... yeah.


----------



## shiren (Oct 2, 2005)

lol.....shirya is just like viv and shanks....never tell there secrets.......


----------



## pinkmonkey (Oct 3, 2005)

lol.
i got raped in my first battle -_-
how gay.


----------



## Ichimaru Gin (Oct 4, 2005)

pinkmonkey said:
			
		

> lol.
> i got raped in my first battle -_-
> how gay.




I liked yours  

to bad you didn't win.


----------



## pinkmonkey (Oct 4, 2005)

Ichimaru Gin said:
			
		

> I liked yours
> 
> to bad you didn't win.


I KNOW i got nubbed that time -_-


----------



## Ichimaru Gin (Oct 5, 2005)

Gaah, Finally got all the views renderd for my new project....and made a sig while I was at it....every view for the render was like 2 hours and over to render =S


merrrr Kendi you never talk on AIM >_>


----------



## Shirya (Oct 5, 2005)

finally made something new guys


----------



## Ichimaru Gin (Oct 5, 2005)

Goooody Shirya


----------



## Shirya (Oct 5, 2005)

i would link you guys, but its oxygenetic only >_>

btw gin, change your avatar, its making me horny...


----------



## Ichimaru Gin (Oct 5, 2005)

hehehehehe ^_~


----------



## pinkmonkey (Oct 6, 2005)

Vote For Me Guys!

Saiyaman


----------



## Shirya (Oct 10, 2005)

guys check out my battle, its still going on.


----------



## KaM (Oct 10, 2005)

Oh god, shirya started a(nother) team...


----------



## skillustrate (Oct 10, 2005)

Lol@"n00bkill3rz"



			
				Shirya said:
			
		

> -_-
> 
> and yes,our standards are HIGH



Rightfully so, I guess...


----------



## pinkmonkey (Oct 10, 2005)

what the F*CK HOW IS IT THAT I GET NUBBED TWICE IN A ROW?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## KaM (Oct 11, 2005)

Look where your at, dont expect the voters to know what their talking about.

*edit, shirya, could i join, all i have to show is some uninspired sigs and a semi dead deviart. 

BTW, it would be as a pencil/cg artist, not a abstract kid.


----------



## Ichimaru Gin (Oct 11, 2005)

Haven't seem you around these parts for a while KaM. Good luck getting in.

Imma go start a battle...


----------



## Shirya (Oct 11, 2005)

fsho KaM you're in, but i'm too lazy to edit member list, ill do it later.


----------



## Ichimaru Gin (Oct 11, 2005)

Welcome KaM!

and i have a battle up. Go vote in it it's me VS Yoko_Jin.


----------



## pinkmonkey (Oct 14, 2005)

i love how this site has a gang of noobs.
and how i get owned by every single one of them in battles. :[
<3


----------



## Shirya (Oct 14, 2005)

stop complainin noob


----------



## pinkmonkey (Oct 14, 2005)

Shirya said:
			
		

> stop complainin noob



fuck man, im not complaining.
dont even go to this site much :/


----------



## Shirya (Oct 15, 2005)

yet you chose to reply hm...


----------



## pinkmonkey (Oct 15, 2005)

i felt obligated.


----------



## Talvius (Oct 15, 2005)

Its ashame that you must have that big head pink mokey...cause i really like your work but i mean seriously if you dont like the place just leave the place but do as you will..

i'd like you to stay tho..


----------



## Ichimaru Gin (Oct 16, 2005)

My net has been down...pfftt finally back on..

=]


----------



## KaM (Oct 17, 2005)

y0.....


lalalala


----------



## pinkmonkey (Oct 18, 2005)

NarutoUzumaki said:
			
		

> I would like to join
> Here is a site with my pics:
> 
> Some aren't mine just cool ones I found on the web (I would have sigs on mine but i could never think of a good sig)




dude...that link doesnt work :/


----------



## KaM (Oct 19, 2005)

I can tell you now your not up to par.


----------



## Ichimaru Gin (Oct 21, 2005)

Yeah bro, you seem to be at the level I was over 6 months ago...Nothing against you just saying you need a much higher level of skill.


----------



## X2thaU (Oct 21, 2005)

and you didnt even make that.  i used that as a wp like 5 years ago.


----------



## KaM (Oct 21, 2005)

lol...ripping such obvious things...


----------



## Shirya (Nov 8, 2005)

We Are Not Dead


----------



## Talvius (Nov 9, 2005)

You should do assignements or challenge a team for a team battle!


----------



## Shirya (Nov 15, 2005)

Anyone think we should battle?


----------



## ap0s (Nov 20, 2005)

Yo. 
Can i join this? is it still alive? 
---



			
				pinkmonkey said:
			
		

> i love how this site has a gang of noobs.
> and how i get owned by every single one of them in battles. :[
> <3


rofl. I know that feeling mang.


----------



## Gunslinger37 (Nov 24, 2005)

hey can i join this team too or is it alive???


----------



## Ichimaru Gin (Nov 24, 2005)

pinkmonkey said:
			
		

> i love how this site has a gang of noobs.
> and how i get owned by every single one of them in battles. :[
> <3




LMAOOOOOOLOLOOLOLFRAA 

"gang of noobs" LMAO!


----------



## EndlessRain (Nov 24, 2005)

Lame comment =/

sry =\


----------



## ap0s (Nov 28, 2005)

hmm...
much going on in hur...


----------



## Gunslinger37 (Nov 29, 2005)

so is this team alive?????


----------



## Cut Thru Me (Nov 29, 2005)

Nope, teams are dead, not officially though.
Oh and i pretty much agree with Endless.


----------



## pinoy22 (Nov 29, 2005)

peek a boo!!! sorry for spammin up your thread put dis is pinoy22 from team x and i was wonderin if u guys are goin to enter the gfx team contest


----------



## Urban (Dec 26, 2005)

They're pretty much dead.


----------



## Shirya (Jan 6, 2006)

sorry mangs, im busy submitting work for  nowadays, i'm leaving this team open to others who would like to take over.


----------



## Urban (Jan 6, 2006)

ahh depthcore

new pack coming up? 

good luck


----------

